# Gas Prices by Zip Code



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just plug in your zip code and it tells you which gas stations have the cheapest prices (and the highest) in your zip code area. Most of the prices are updated every evening.

Gas Prices by Zip Code


Richard


----------



## SDKath (Jun 9, 2008)

Wow.  This is very cool.  One question though -- isn't this info being available leading to price fixing by the pumps??

I read someplace that there is a "safety margin" built into current prices in case oil supply goes down substantially.

Just the paranoid in me surfacing.

Great site though!  Thanks.


----------



## short (Jun 10, 2008)

*4.499 per gal.*

I just bought gas on the way home.  The gas price listed for the station I stopped at was spot on.

Short


----------



## Jimster (Jun 10, 2008)

*gas*

While I like this site, it appears it does not list Sam's Club and Costco gas prices.


----------



## irishween (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing.  This is great.


----------



## Cathyb (Jun 10, 2008)

Great site when you are traveling like from California thru Nevada into Utah -- we can decide if Nevada (Vegas area) has more expensive gas than Utah. Thank you!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jun 10, 2008)

Jimster said:


> While I like this site, it appears it does not list Sam's Club and Costco gas prices.



Jim,

The gas price information is mainly collected and made available by OPIS.
See www.opisnet.com

One can register with OPIS to have gas price information listed. See
http://www.opisnet.com/retail/pricelink.asp

I'm surprised Sam's Club and Costco hasn't done this. Perhaps speaking to a Sam's Club or Costco manager would help get this accomplished.


Richard


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just saved 7 cent per gallon; total saving $1.40.

Thanks


----------

